# ROTP 2008-2009



## dwalter

Hey everyone, this is a thread started for all of you who are starting the ROTP program this fall. I'm not just talking about the people going to RMC, but those of us who are going to Civ U as well. This would be a good place to introduce ourselves and get to know this class of ROTP candidates. Most of you will probably be going on BOTC next summer, so we may see each other on that course.

I'm living around Vancouver right now, and am excited to know my swearing in ceremony is scheduled fro July 1st (July 10th for anyone on Vancouver Island). I'm going into my second year at UBC, but it will be my first year subsidized. I'm a BA, majoring in Political Science.


----------



## SMP

Hey, you're lucky to get enrolled that early! My CFRC told me to call mid-August to set up an enrollment date for the end of August.


----------



## dwalter

Are you going to RMC? Or are you going to a Civ University SMP? Enrolment depends on where abouts you are from as well.


----------



## infamous_p

Intelligent Design, 

Good initiative on creating this thread. My name is Dave, I live in the Markham, Ontario area (about ten minutes north of Toronto), obviously going through the process via CFRC Toronto. I'm a Sociology student at York University, going into my third year of a four year long BA (Honours) program majoring in Sociology; with my third year of university being my first year of subsidization under the ROTP program.

I've been selected for Air Operations, and as I said I will be continuing to attend civilian university.

As far as I know (although I haven't really heard anything on this) our enrollment(s) (for those of us out of CFRC Toronto) will be on or around the 24 Jul 08 timeframe - so I'm really looking forward to getting the ball rolling around that time. 

Look forward to meeting you, and the rest of the candidates out there.

Regards


----------



## dwalter

Good to meet another air person. I've been selected for Air Support.  No I don't think that's something to laugh at, without air support, air OPS don't get to fly or.... sit in the control tower if you happen to want AEC like I did haha.


----------



## SMP

I'm going Nursing Officer through Civi U, CT from PRes. So perhaps that's why they haven't said much about an enrollment date, but it would be nice to get in sooner!


----------



## Corey Darling

Hi,

I've accepted an offer for ROTP (air ops) at Uvic this fall. Will be continuing on with second year. I hope to end up with a degree in astrophysics.

Can't wait


----------



## infamous_p

Congratulations.

By the way, for all ROTP candidates, a Facebook group has been created for essentially the same purposes as this Milnet.ca thread; to get everyone introduced to one another, etc.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=14304173868&ref=ts


----------



## dwalter

SMP said:
			
		

> I'm going Nursing Officer through Civi U, CT from PRes. So perhaps that's why they haven't said much about an enrollment date, but it would be nice to get in sooner!



If you were already in the PRes, doesn't that mean you've been sworn in already? If that's the case then they wouldn't do it again I don't think. You would probably just get your info package and be on your way.

Congrats on getting an offer as a NO though!


----------



## Lumber

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> If you were already in the PRes, doesn't that mean you've been sworn in already? If that's the case then they wouldn't do it again I don't think. You would probably just get your info package and be on your way.



All the OCdts (both those at RMC and CiviU) that I know of who were in the reserves swore in again when they became OCdts.

Cheers.


----------



## dwalter

Good to know; thanks Lumber.


----------



## infamous_p

Lumber said:
			
		

> All the OCdts (both those at RMC and CiviU) that I know of who were in the reserves swore in again when they became OCdts.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, I'm in the same boat with that, being a CT. However, I think it would make sense (in my opinion) if everyone's prior military background were ignored (as obviously not all individuals are coming off of the street) for purposes of the enrollment ceremony and the formalities thereof, to bring all the candidates together for swearing in and undergoing all the same formalities. There is no real need to separate those with backgrounds and those without just for the purposes of the enrollment. It would just cause things to become more complicated, of course. Might as well just bring everyone together to undergo the same formalities.

That would just make the most sense, I would think.


----------



## SMP

I do see where you're coming from regarding the enrollment.  The CT process has been very complicated, but there clearly are benefits such as vested pay rights and course equvilancies. I was told that they would re-enroll me as a Pte 3 RegF, then the next day I would become an OCdt, to account for my previous time in.


----------



## infamous_p

SMP said:
			
		

> I do see where you're coming from regarding the enrollment.  The CT process has been very complicated, but there clearly are benefits such as vested pay rights and course equvilancies. I was told that they would re-enroll me as a Pte 3 RegF, then the next day I would become an OCdt, to account for my previous time in.



Yeah, the pay protection is very nice. Count each year of your reserve experience as being 0.25 years of RegF time (so if you have say, 4 years of Reserve experience, it would be equivalent to 1 year of RegF time), plus any Class B you have (obviously counting as full time). That's what's been explained to me.


----------



## Barts

Air Ops for me too...    Starting at UVic this fall.

CT from CIC, so I'm resigning my commission to do this.


----------



## Scothern

Curious question for most of you, but isn't Air Ops a branch, containing trades like Pilot, Air Nav, Aerospace Control, etc?  Do you not get the exact trade until after RMC/CivU?  I know it's a different program but my UT Offer had the trade on it, not the branch?


----------



## Barts

As it was explained to me, the system has changed this year for ROTP (only), so candidates are accepted to their respective branch initially.  Selection within that branch happens in a year, based on performance/other factors (CF needs)

This is apparently to keep the process competitive (eg. most Air Ops candidates will be competing amongst themselves for Pilot slots) and lets the selection board see how everyone handles their year of University & IAP


EDIT:  clarified entry plan


----------



## aesop081

Jon Lemon said:
			
		

> but my UT Offer had the trade on it, not the branch?



It is very likely that the provisions are different for those comming in from In-service programs like UTPNCM as oposed to ROTP for people comming from the street. CEOTP for serving members was trade specific and not "air ops" for example.


----------



## Scothern

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is very likely that the provisions are different for those comming in from In-service programs like UTPNCM as oposed to ROTP for people comming from the street. CEOTP for serving members was trade specific and not "air ops" for example.



In service selection is different for sure, but that makes sense, I had a 2-1/2 to 3 hour interview for my application to UTPNCM, where I was expected to know all about the trades and the training I would be going through, etc.  My interviews for CIC Officer and then Reg NCM both were less than a half an hour and was just a recruiting officer asking questions off his piece of paper.  After all that I wouldn't want to see on my offer that after a year they'll tell me whether I will be a Military Eng or an Airfield Eng, or something else entirely.

I think CEOTP for off-the street would be trade specific too though, since as I understand it, it is only for the combat arms-"ish" occupations.


----------



## checkmate_ca

I live in Markham, going into my second year at University of Toronto for engineering. My name is Johnny, CTing from PRes.


----------



## Corey Darling

> Curious question for most of you, but isn't Air Ops a branch, containing trades like Pilot, Air Nav, Aerospace Control, etc?



I guess ill be more specific - Going for pilot.  ;D


----------



## dwalter

Yes Air Ops contains the careers Pilot, Air Nav, and AEC. Then there are sections like Air Support, which would be jobs in the logistics department. There is also a general engineering category last I heard, and I'm not sure what else. Land and Sea have the same set up as well with Operations, Support, and Engineering.


----------



## BK

hey guys,

i got accepted also this year for ROTP  and i saw a couple mentions that some of you are P. Reservest.  My application got processed so fast because i totally skipped the security, aptitude, medical and went straight to the interview (cause of my records with the res.) it was kindah creepy to the point did the CF make a mistake with me or did the rest of you guys breeze through the application process?


----------



## infamous_p

BK said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> i got accepted also this year for ROTP  and i saw a couple mentions that some of you are P. Reservest.  My application got processed so fast because i totally skipped the security, aptitude, medical and went straight to the interview (cause of my records with the res.) it was kindah creepy to the point did the CF make a mistake with me or did the rest of you guys breeze through the application process?



My experience during my application process was nothing less than an absolute nightmare. So no, not all of us breezed through...


----------



## tabernac

infamous_p said:
			
		

> My experience during my application process was nothing less than an absolute nightmare. So no, not all of us breezed through...



Always a pain when that happens. I've been fortunate, I've had no problems thus far.

Sea Ops is an interesting occupational grouping. Of the 3 trades under Sea Ops - MARS, Maritime Sys Eng and NCS Eng - 2 require engineering degrees. For someone like me, under the BA program, it should prove interesting how selection goes at the end of my first year, considering I only qualify for one trade.

That being said, does RMC take into account an applicant's otther occupational choices? I had MARS followed by ARMRD, then PLT.


----------



## BK

hey infamous, thanx, i know my story is nothing short of a miracle i think....


----------



## infamous_p

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> That being said, does RMC take into account an applicant's otther occupational choices? I had MARS followed by ARMRD, then PLT.



That is quite the occupational spectrum right there...  ^-^


----------



## Lumber

infamous_p said:
			
		

> That is quite the occupational spectrum right there...  ^-^



Not really, if you think about it. MARS, ARMRD and PLT are all trades that entail working with a vessel (Ship/Tank/Plane). I know a lot of people who are MARS whose second choice was ARMRD because that type of job, of working with/inside a vehicle as it were, somehow appealed to them, as it did to me.


----------



## dwalter

I agree that those 3 trades are related. You are in command of some sort of vehicle/ vessel in each case in some way. Of course pilots and armour officers are in command of their vehicles sooner than a MARS gets control of a ship but that's besides the point.

Personally I have been going through a stretch where I've had too much time to think, and I'm wondering if it would have been better for me to finish university first and go DEO, in case I finish university and realize I want to get my masters and PhD or something. It's a bit of a battle in my mind right now.


----------



## infamous_p

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I agree that those 3 trades are related. You are in command of some sort of vehicle/ vessel in each case in some way. Of course pilots and armour officers are in command of their vehicles sooner than a MARS gets control of a ship but that's besides the point.
> 
> Personally I have been going through a stretch where I've had too much time to think, and I'm wondering if it would have been better for me to finish university first and go DEO, in case I finish university and realize I want to get my masters and PhD or something. It's a bit of a battle in my mind right now.



Well keep in mind that if you <i>do</i> decide that DEO would be the better route to go because you would want to get your MA/MSc or PhD (or whatever you will) you still have a year to decide; as you can pull out of ROTP anytime before the beginning of your second year of subsidization...


----------



## dwalter

Yeah, that's why I want to wait. They said you can opt out a the end of BOTC if you so choose, and so I'd definitely like to give everything my best shot. I still have high hopes that things turn out the way I wanted them to, I was just having a momentary crisis because I have too much free time right now haha.


----------



## infamous_p

Yeah I know what you're saying. When you have too much free time, you think way too much. Personally, I would very much like to pursue (and am sure I definitely will) my MA in Sociology, however I am going to do so afterwards, WHILE serving in the CF as a part-time student. Who knows when I'll do it - maybe I'll do it when I'm 30 years old, when I'm 40 years old, time will only tell. Regardless, I am certain that at some point I will pursue it for sure. I have actually gone through the same internal battle as you; wondering if it would be best to go the DEO route rather than the ROTP route in order to allow me to attain a Masters degree, however I believe that the financial independence (in the sense of paying for the education, which is obviously enormously expensive in this day and age) offered through the ROTP program is MUCH too golden to trade-up simply for a one-year (for me, at least) Masters program, when I can always do it later on - especially since I don't necessarily "need" a MA degree for my chosen trade.

Think of it this way (I'll use my personal situation as an example):

I have just finished my second year of a four-year long BA (Honours) program in Sociology, and will be starting ROTP this coming September, thus being subsidized for my remaining two years of University. Should I wish to pursue a MA degree sometime in the future, I will be only paying for the one year of MA schooling (as my particular MA program is a one-year program), although it will be less convenient because I will most likely have to do it through either:

1) Distance learning; or
2) Part-time at a nearby institution

However, if you give up ROTP simply because you want your Masters' or PhD, you will obviously be sacrificing the monetary compensation and will therefore be paying for the remainder of your Bachelors', your subsequent Masters', and the following PhD (provided you choose to go that far). That, my friend, is a lot of schooling, and a HUGE dent on your wallet, for which you will need quite the bank account (or quite the marks, to get some sort of scholarship). Not to mention the debt you will likely be in after convocation, unless you or your parents have a very warm bank account.

Food for thought. To me, sacrificing ROTP for that MA or PhD (unless you actually need it for your trade/profession) is not worth it, in my opinion.

EDIT: Actually, come to think of it after I've already posted this, the money you save through ROTP (money that you would otherwise have spent on your Bachelors' degree) is now newly expendable funds, considering how the DND takes the financial burden of your undergraduate education upon itself. So, should you remain in the ROTP program, you *could* think of it as getting a free Masters' degree should you decide to do it in the future, considering the money you would spend on your Masters' degree was the money you were ORIGINALLY going to spend on your Bachelors'.

Now of course this is speaking from the standpoint of someone who is funding his own education. Obviously not everyone is funding their own education - many students' parents fund their child's education, for some their grandparents, aunts, uncles, other relatives, scholarships, etc. Whoever is funding your education (whether it be you or someone else) is your business and no one else's, however I WILL say that saving that very generous and loving relative these sums of money (provided it is, in fact, them that currently funds your education) is always an enormous bonus for which he or she will likely be eternally grateful for.

Obviously there are trillions of reasons that one would stay in and/or leave ROTP that present from all ends of the spectrum, however this is speaking merely from a financial standpoint. While not having a Masters' degree may hurt your chances of achieving past the rank of Colonel, financial troubles and debt will hurt your career no less and maybe even more so, depending on their severity.

But that's just a way of making yourself feel better, from an emotional-mental-financial standpoint.  

Let me know what you think

Dave


----------



## dwalter

I really want to say thank you for putting so much thought into your post. It has really helped me think about some things, and you are really right about things. I am going to think some more about everything. I do agree about the financial aspects of things, and I have really been considering that as one of the reasons for staying, just the fact that I won't have to worry about funds for my education. 

Thanks so much again for taking the time to connect with my situation. I'll let you know what my final decision is when I make it. I do believe in sleeping on choices because it can be very helpful to get a fresh perspective on things.


----------



## infamous_p

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I really want to say thank you for putting so much thought into your post. It has really helped me think about some things, and you are really right about things. I am going to think some more about everything. I do agree about the financial aspects of things, and I have really been considering that as one of the reasons for staying, just the fact that I won't have to worry about funds for my education.
> 
> Thanks so much again for taking the time to connect with my situation. I'll let you know what my final decision is when I make it. I do believe in sleeping on choices because it can be very helpful to get a fresh perspective on things.



Not a problem

Cheers


----------



## dwalter

Well I did all my thinking and after putting in a bunch of time down at my old cadet unit I have decided that I still definitely want to join the forces, so all is still good. Just took me a little bit of time to run through all the options in my head to make a choice.


----------



## Kilfoil

The 2008 joining intructions are now online on the RMC website:

                          www.rmc.ca/military/ji/ji_e.html


----------



## Burden

I was accepted into Support Ops (MPO) and will be going into my third year at CiviU


----------



## dwalter

Land, Sea, or Air Support Mangela? Also, what are you majoring in?


----------



## Burden

I'm going air (really for support trades the only difference it makes is on your first posting). And I am majoring in Criminal Justice with policing.


----------



## dwalter

That's really interesting! Keep us posted as you go through the training. MPO was one of the trades I had been offered after I didn't meet the visual standard for AEC. It seems like quite the interesting job.


----------



## dwalter

Well I got sworn in today. Evryone should keep the group posted as to when they officially become members of the CF.


----------



## yoman

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Well I got sworn in today. Evryone should keep the group posted as to when they officially become members of the CF.



Last Friday (June 27th).


----------



## canadiax

I swore in on the 27th as well in Ottawa.


----------



## Prus

Hi everyone, I'm Adam, I am going Air Ops at Civ U in Edmonton, currently 2 years into my BA majoring in history and my swear in date is July 25. I still can't quite believe this is finally happening as getting in was a long and slightly bumpy road


----------



## tabernac

I'll be there on the 25th as well Adam. That day can't come fast enough.... ;D


----------



## Pelorus

I'm accepted for Sea Ops at Civi U, getting sworn in on August 19th.  

Question for those already sworn in, I take it you guys are on leave without pay until the school year starts?


----------



## dwalter

Yup that's right. LWOP until September 2nd. Don't forget, when you are on LWOP you will be expected to make up for your pension contributions when you start getting paid haha.


----------



## cancukgrl

CT's don't swear in again once they have in the PRes.  Unless for some reason they specifically request it, but its redundent. Not required.  When someone does a CT - its simply paperwork.  

As for CT pay - its calculated and put on your ETP msg upon transfer then entered by the gaining unit ASU - PSS for pay.  You wont be enrolled to the Reg F as an NCM then the following day put in as an OCdt.  

In Toronto area, CT's are not going to be doing the transfer the same day as the Civies are enrolled.  They are set for much more specific dates so that there is no LWOP for the member.


----------



## trentonmilwife

Hi Everyone,

I also was just sworn in in Toronto on Friday (the 25th of July). I'm a civi-u student (in the middle of 3 year) doing distance-ed through Athabasca at home (CFB Trenton). I've been given the Air Support grouping (only put one option Log -HR) and I was a little surprised there weren't more Air Support people given that Air Support is a fairly large grouping (all your 6 Logistics specialities, MP, Intelligence, and Health Care Admin) at the swearing in ceremony I was part of, and even on this group...any of you out there?

Also for those wondering how IAP/BOTC is going to work next summer, here's the synopsis...

New RMC students are starting Aug 3 2008, doing 4 weeks of condensed IAP, getting their cap badges, then going into FYOP, therefore next summer they will only have to do 11 weeks next summer and they will be good to go. Now for those of you who didn't do BOTC this summer, you might have the joys of joining them for the whole 11 weeks (but really who knows) and if you are wondering how on earth they aren't making it a 17 week program anymore...well its because IAP/BOTC was never meant to be 17 weeks, DEO's generally do 13-16 weeks (depending on when they did it) and for ROTP it was really 15 weeks but since it was split over two summers they gave you a two week referesher course in summer 2.

For all Civi-U ROTP students started this year, depending on your ULO you will be on LWOP until you are told to report to your University and ULO. (in my case it is 25 Aug 2008, I know the ones going to school in Toronto they are fortunate enough to get to do their whole two week orientation starting 18 Aug 2008) You ULO will assist you in doing your inclearance to the base you are being posted to and will set you up with a two week orientation that they may do themselves or that you may have to join the local reserve unit (in my case the Hasty P's) and do the equivalent of two weeks over the course of evenings and weekends.
Then next summer we will all go to St Jean and do 15 weeks of IAP/BOTC.

Now just a piece of advice to all the Civi-U students, be nice to your ULO, listen to any advice they tell you, ask ask ask questions (but obviously not if they told you to pipe down and listen), NCM's will be your best friend through this time, they will guide you, they will correct you (without you being jacked up) if you have done something incorrectly (and take note of what it was and don't do it again), learn from them and NEVER EVER think that you are too good, too cool, because you are nothing without your men and women. Obviously as you go up the ranks the relationships become more formal, but as an OCdt make sure you have two ears and only one mouth, and learn as much as you can.


----------



## Umoja

Just curious...Where did you hear that RMC students will be starting their summer training on 3 Aug?  I had heard it was supposed to be a two week course commencing on 13 Aug and was just wondering which one was correct?


----------



## militarymum

RMC - St. Jean students begin on August 3, RMC  Kingston begins August 13.


----------



## Umoja

Thanks for the clarification...Good luck with your studies!


----------



## dwalter

I'm Air Support, and there were quite a few of us at my swearing in.


----------



## Umoja

Congrats on you swearing in.


----------



## trentonmilwife

Sorry I didn't put both CMR and RMC separate days, Milmom you are correct, thanks for posting that!

What trade are you hoping for Intelligent Design?


----------



## dwalter

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> What trade are you hoping for Intelligent Design?



Better that be left unsaid if you know what I am getting at. Though I am pleasantly surprised that HCA got on there, so I almost wish I had put that down as a trade choice haha.


----------



## Scothern

> New RMC students are starting Aug 3 2008, doing 4 weeks of condensed IAP, getting their cap badges, then going into FYOP, therefore next summer they will only have to do 11 weeks next summer and they will be good to go.



Where did you get that information from exactly?


----------



## Marshall

Hello again,

I didnt have my mind made up in 2007 if i wanted to be an officer so i didnt apply. I did not realize you had to apply fairly early to get in for the following year. So im content with waiting till this years apply time (which is? October?) or should i try for reserves? In reserves a officer would probably have to take the ROTP as well so id have to be NCM for the year. But ive heard its very hard to switch from reserve to regular, and id imagine it be even harder going NCM to Officer at the same time?

Sorry if its confusing, help appreciated.


----------



## SupersonicMax

You know ROTP means REGULAR Officer Training Program right?


----------



## Umoja

Maybe you should consider giving your local recruiting center a call...they'll probably be able to answer those types of questions.


----------



## AlphaQup

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You know ROTP means REGULAR Officer Training Program right?


I think he means should he join the reserves as an NCM then apply for ROTP in 09.

I could be wrong though...


----------



## JesseWZ

Just a slight off topic: 
If you do decide to apply for Officer in 09, you now have 8-9 months to make yourself a better candidate.  Learn a new language, start university courses (or continue them), take up a sport, get life experience, etc.


----------



## Ti Jay

Hello fellow forummers.

I was wondering if anyone one could tell me if there is still a slight possibility of getting accepted into this falls ROTP program. Here's my situation... I've already applied to be in the CF as a NCM - more specifically - an AVS TECH. This past July, I had my CFAT session which I did extremely well on (coming from the interviewer). I also have had my interview and medical exam done that same day in Ottawa, which also went well. All I need to do to get the ball rolling again is hand them a medical document from my family physician and wait for the OFFER. Just my bad luck, she had to be away one vacation for a few weeks. Anyways, she just got back last week. On top of that, the doc office has recently been  relocated to another building, so things are moving real slow over there. The secretary assured me that they would try to get the form filled out for next week, which then I can fax it in to the physician group in Ottawa. So you see, I have about a few weeks before having to accept the position and go off to BMQ probably in mid September. But, I'm having second doubts about AVS TECH and wished I would have filled the ROTP application instead. I just recently applied to a civilian university in two different programs, Electrical Engineering and Mathematical Physics which both are still accepting applications for this fall. 

So back to my original question, even though I applied for a NCM post and haven't been offered the job yet, can I still hand in an ROTP application and hope to get in this fall - that is if I get an offer from the university? If worse comes to worse, can I be accepted for the winter term if I'm too late for this fall? 

PS - In 2006, I received my Technologist diploma from Algonquin college's Electronics Engineering Technology program. 

Thanks 

Ti Jay


----------



## dwalter

Unfortunately the ROTP has a separate selection process which is now done for this fall. You would have to apply for the 09/10 school year now. Someone yell at me if I'm mistaken, but as far as I know, the selections have been long over for this year. Don't let that discourage you though. There is plenty you can do in the meantime. 

Also, ROTP doesn't start subsidization for half a year of studies. For now you would be on your own for your first eyar, and would then have to wait until your second year for subsidization.


----------



## Umoja

Ti Jay:

I think you're pretty much SOL for this year's ROTP...The selections were made several months ago and I'm reasonably sure that any last minute openings would be offered to people who have already undergone the ROTP selection process (some who have submitted applications as far back as a year ago).  If going officer is what you want to do, then you may want to start school this year (on your own dime) and then start the application process for ROTP 2009.  

As a side note, if you are interested in the ROTP program then this year will give you the chance to work on things that will help make you an ideal candidate (ie. fitness, leadership positions, academics, etc).


----------



## Ti Jay

I was afraid of that. Well, I don't believe I can fork out enough money for this falls tuition on time. However, I can start putting money aside for the winter term instead. 

As for backing down from the NCM AVS TECH offer. Would that affect me in any way in regards to the ROTP application? What I worried about is that if I decide to not go through with NCM application, I won't be allowed to apply for the ROTP program since I already applied for a NCM job. Am I correct to think that?

Thanks for your replies - I greatly appreciate it.

Ti Jay


----------



## Umoja

I'm sure you're not the first person who's changed their mind about whether they want to go NCM or Officer.  I would assume that there must be a way that you can change your application from an NCM one to an ROTP one but I'm just speculating and may be way off...

Your best bet would be to contact the recruiting center and ask them...They'll be able to tell you for sure whether or not it's a possibility, and if so, then how you'd go about doing it.


----------



## Ti Jay

Okay, thanks!! I'll give them a shout. 

Ti Jay


----------



## Corey Darling

I turned down 3 offers for ROTP before i got the one i wanted, hasnt affected my application thus far. Probably helped because they were sick of seeing me lol


----------



## rtangri

Actually, an officer board is going to be deciding the elegible candidates on August 13, 2008. Although I am applying through the CEOTP program, I am pretty sure the officer board is still the same. And by the way, it will decide whether I go on Sept 1, or (as I have been told at the recruiting office) for October some time this year.
Hope this helps, but you have no chance in applying now, considering it took me 3 weeks straight of getting documents for the office in order for your file to be finally reviewed for the selection board (apparently the recruiter signs and stamps your file after the interview, and it gets sent to the main office wherever it may be ). But, I am pretty sure (but not completely sure) that another board might allow you to decide before September.
Anyways even though this is an ROTP question, May I suggest you look into CEOTP. Find more about it in search.
thanks


----------



## Kilfoil

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> I turned down 3 offers for ROTP before i got the one i wanted, hasnt affected my application thus far. Probably helped because they were sick of seeing me lol



what offers did you turn down and which one did you accept?


----------



## Corey Darling

1st: Air engineer RMC
2nd: Air traffic control Civi
3rd: Air traffic control RMC - but offer pulled due to my wearing hard contact lenses, they wanted me to wait 6 months before retesting 
4th: Air operations Civi

All the time wanted Pilot, but vision didnt meet standard until they changed it to 20/60 for the 4th attempt  so i just kept trying till they changed it.


Corey


----------



## dwalter

They shouldn't have made you wait for that long for hard contacts. The form for the medical just said to have them out for 3 days before the test...


----------



## Corey Darling

Sry, should have been more specific. I think it had to do with the fact they were Ortho-k lenses (and reshape the eye). But no, shouldnt have had to wait that long. My opthamologist said 1-2 weeks should be plenty. oh well, im in now


----------



## dwalter

It's been a while since I've heard from our current year of ROTP people. We are already half way done the semester everyone! On my end at UBC here, midterms are finished now, and term paper season has begun. It's time to hit the library and gather a rather long and arduous collection of journal articles with which to write my 3 papers this year. All I tell myself is "At least it's not a 150 page master's thesis". 

I got saved by my archaeology prof who gave us the option to either write a paper, or use a 3D animation program to do a 3D model of an archaeological site. You can all guess what the more popular option was! 

Anyways, I wish you all the best on your papers, and then on your finals! Then it's WINTER BREAK!


----------



## Corey Darling

I'm still getting used to the Scaled grading they do here at uvic. Im not sure if its  a good thing or not. 

All three of my first midterms are finished, 3 to go. Luckly the sciences don't do much in the way of papers  just labs.


----------



## tyciol

BK said:
			
		

> hey guys, i got accepted also this year for ROTP  and i saw a couple mentions that some of you are P. Reservest.  My application got processed so fast because i totally skipped the security, aptitude, medical and went straight to the interview (cause of my records with the res.) it was kindah creepy to the point did the CF make a mistake with me or did the rest of you guys breeze through the application process?


That'd be really great if serving in the Reserves did help it along. I mean, I think it SHOULD because it shows you have experience and stuff. At the same time, I am worried that if you get a career in the military prior to the ROTP that they might try to get you to go for education through some other route. Surely there's someone in Reserves who applied to ROTP, what are your experiences?


----------

